# Billow v2 popping a lot



## Nimatek (8/11/15)

Is bad wicking a likely reason for popping when vaping? I made new spaced coils and since then i get a bit of popping which comes and goes. The cotton isn't dry nor am i getting dry hits. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom. F (8/11/15)

That's just the nature of spaced coils. The popping can give you a fair amount of spitback depending on the orientation and positioning of your coils but other than that theres nothing to be alarmed about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/11/15)

Thx was thinking i screwed up on this build. My coils before were non spaced which is why i was worried. Not experiencing any spitting however so that is a good thing then.
Also flavour on the spaced coils does seem better, more refined somehow.


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

Also, what are you using as wicking material?
At one vape meet, a buddy had some serious popping going in in his Billow V2, wicked with Rayon.
Flavor wasnt affected, but did get some hot fluid spit back.
Rewicked it for him using normal cotton, snug fit, tails painted down the juice channels, just to demonstrate Dischem Cotton pads.
Coincidently, popping disapeared too, and it vaped perfect.


----------



## Nimatek (8/11/15)

Not sure of the name as i got some cotton with the billow but it didnt do this before. Will see how it goes in the goblin mini when i get that.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (8/11/15)

That japanese cotton. Ive got the stock spaced .25 coils in my billow currently. 40w no popping. Spaced tends to pop though. As long as she aint spitting.

My claptons are spitting at the moment. Im sure different wicking will help bit as long as it doesnt affect my vape its fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/15)

I have found that more popping occurs when I use spaced coils in my RM2 atties. Simple single coils
With various wicks. (Dischem cotton balls, jap cotton and rayon)

I believe it is that droplets of juice are being vaporised in the spaces 

Anyhow, I could not notice much difference between spaced and compressed in my setups, so i reverted back to compressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/11/15)

Gonna try compressed next time and see. Wrapping coils are fun, to fit them on a dual setup less so.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/15)

Good luck @Nimatek 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

I only use spaced SS coils on my RTA's, find it gives better flavor and somehow also uses less juice, compared to the compressed coils I've built. It's also more forgiving on normal cotton, heating the wicks more eavenly with no heat spot in the centre of the coils that may burn it in half.
If on Rayon or the likes, the wick can withstand much higher heat and watts, working good on either spaced or compressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/15)

Feed the billow any Rice Krispies lately? 

Agree with what @Silver said. I have also found popping on spaced coils and prefer the ease of compressed coils. Seasier to make and almost negligible difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (9/11/15)

Popping also occurs when your wick is not packed tightly enough through your coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

